# console lock



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

looking for the console lock retaining clip. 
is it the same as a door lock clip ?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I think the retaining device is the same as the one for the glove box door.


----------



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks


----------

